# Craftsman Pro Series model# 247.270420 snowblower attachment?



## Bishop621 (Jun 12, 2020)

Above is my model number, for a tractor I just bought. Things only got 35 hours on it, all but brand new. 
I found a 46" snowblower on facebook marketplace for $200. I haven't gotten that model number yet, but what are the odds it would fit? Seller said it fit his GT6000 craftsman 20 horse. Mine is a 24 horse. 
It doesn't include wheel weights or chains, but I can pick those up fairly cheap as well.. I'm going to grab a parts diagram of the blower to confirm all the little fastener parts are with it. 
If it fits, anyway. Suggestions? I mean, it should fit, right?


----------



## Bishop621 (Jun 12, 2020)

247.270420 is model number of the tractor.
842.242561 is model number on the snowblower.
I can't find a definition answer as to whether or not it will fit/operate well on this tractor. Thank you for any advice/suggestions.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I have no idea, but I would go out on a limb and say you could probably make it fit. For $200.00 you surely could not go wrong, even if it didn't fit. A new Blower is like 10 times that much! You could flip it if it doesn't work for you.
I Think the width matches correctly, and if all the belts and pulleys to change the belt direction from horizontal to vertical, and all the hardware is there, you could be fine. Sorry, there seems to be little information out there. I've searched the Craftsman compatibility chart, and your mower isn't even on there!?!
https://i.sears.com/s/d/pdf/mp-tc/spinpdf/spin_prod_1282253212

There may be a few mower savvy guys here that have experience with these things.


----------



## Bishop621 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing. I also encountered the same problems not being able to find any information on compatibility. My Google Foo is usually fairly strong but I couldn't find anything. I'm probably going to do what you just suggested and just buy it and jury-rig something to make it fit. And if I can't I'll probably be able to sell it for at least that much.


----------

